# Violetinharmaat Hakkaraisen multavat pellot



## Marsario

En ole varma ymmärränkö mitä "Hakkaraisen multavat pellot" tarkoittaa. Viitataankohan Teuvo Hakkaraiseen? Ja mitä multavat tarkoittaa?


----------



## Finland

Hei!

On mahdotonta tietää, viittaako Hakkarainen tässä Teuvo Hakkaraiseen, kun et kerro mitään kontekstista. Hakkarainen on aika yleinen nimi, ja myös sarjakuvahahmon nimi (herra Hakkarainen), joten se voi viitata vaikka mihin.

Multava maa on sellaista, jossa on paljon multaa (ei pelkkää hiekkaa, soraa, savea tai sellaista), eli yleensä sellaista maata, joka soveltuu hyvin viljelyyn.

HTH
S


----------



## Marsario

Hei, kiitos Finland!

AI niin, Mauri Kunnaksen herra Hakkarainen, on hyvin mahdollista, että vitataan häneen. Toisaalta ei ole kirjoitettu enempää siitä, mistä ahmosta on kyse, joten luulisin, että suomalaiselle tulisi luonnollisesti joku kuva, siitä millaista maa olisi.
Kirjoittaja on esittelemässä kaunista kevätmaaisemaa, minkä jälkeen tulee tuo lause. Millaista maaisemaa kuvittelette?


----------



## altazure

Minulle tulisi mieleen, että hän katselee Hakkaraisen omistamia peltoja. "Virtasen pellot", "Mäkisen pellot" jne. tyypillisesti kertoo, kuka pellot omistaa. Ilmausta käytetään usein kirjallisuudessa, vaikka peltojen omistajaa (Virtanen, Mäkinen, Hakkarainen) ei muuten mainittaisi. Sen tarkoituksena on varmaankin kuvata sitä, että maiseman katselija tuntee alueen ennalta; hänellä on jokin yhteys siihen.


----------



## Marsario

Hei altazure, kiitos kun kerroit mielipidettäsi!


----------

